# Changer de Carte Mère sur mon Hackintosh



## Keikoku (8 Juin 2012)

Salut les potes!

Pour ceux qui s'en rappel, j'ai installé récemment un hackintosh Lion 7.2 sur mon hack. Ma carte mère (que je regrette d'avoir prise car pas vraiment terrible) était: 

GA-Z68MX-B3

Je souhaitais (j'ai bien dit souhaitais, je ne sais pas si c'est possible) mettre à la place une:

Asus P8Z77-V Pro

Le souci est que j'ai fait mon installation avec KakewalK (noob mode ...) et je n'ai aucune idée de comment procéder pour changer ma carte sans tout faire péter mon insta :/

Any idea?


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (8 Juin 2012)

Moi j'avais tenté l'install sur ma P8Z68V-Pro, je n'ai pas installé de kext spécifique, et à mon souvenir tout marchait correctement (Sata, réseau...).

Après je n'avais pas fait de tests poussés, car ma carte graphique n'a pas d'accélération sous OSX, donc j'ai viré 10.7.

Donc à mon avis tu n'auras aucun problème.


----------



## Keikoku (8 Juin 2012)

Le simple fait de switcher devrait suffir? C'est cool en ce cas. Sinon comment installer kext spécifique? ^^


----------

